# Rozhdestvensky Bruckner cycle available on youtube !



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

If you're a Bruckner fan, you should definitely try this out on youtube . The Musical Arts channel has among many other terrific recordings , the cycle of all 11 ! Bruckner symphonies with Gennady Rozhdestvensky and the USSR Ministry of Culture orchestra . The ninth symphony includes one of
the versions of the completed finale . 
These are exciting performances, although you may have to get used to the more rough, edgy sound of Russian brass players if you're accustomed to the burnished splendor of the Vienna and Berlin Philharmonic brass sections . 
The recording of the 4th features the radically different original version , with a completely different scherzo instead of the familiar "hunting " scherzo .
I checked arkivmusic.com , and they do not currently have this set or the individual symphonies, which means it's probably very hard to find .


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have a live recording on the Russian Revelation label of Rozh/USSRMoCSO playing the 5th - it was energetic enough but v-e-r-y shaky to the point where it almost becomes totally unglued. Without me wading through the youtube rigmarole would this recording be one of those being featured, by any chance?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

As far as I can tell, these are studio recordings . There is no evidence of applause or extraneous noises . The playing is a bit rough-sounding, but not "shaky ." Not enough to ruin the performances in any way , though .


----------



## Orfeo (Nov 14, 2013)

superhorn said:


> As far as I can tell, these are studio recordings . There is no evidence of applause or extraneous noises . The playing is a bit rough-sounding, but not "shaky ." Not enough to ruin the performances in any way , though .


I would agree. The strings are thinnish (nothing of the full weight sonority of the VPO or the BPO or even Chicago) and the brass leans towards crudity. But the playing overall is nicely assured, cultivated & Rozhdestvensky has real feel for these works (his tempi is quite ideal also). I would not put it ahead of Wand, Karajan, Barenboim (Chicago), Haitink (off course), but a formidable challenge to, say, Solti, Jochum (Dresden), maybe Chailly.


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I had yet to delve into the early Bruckner so I'm giving these a shot. So far it sounds pretty good to me, the brass is maybe a bit brash but not in a way that detracts from the performance.


----------

